# Invoices..??



## Canyonbc (Dec 6, 2007)

Invoices, 

Where did you get yours made, or did you make them you self??

Any thing special that needs to be on them?


----------



## lxt (Dec 6, 2007)

I have an Estimate/Work authorization contract, serves 2 purposes well more than 2 legally!! 1- its the written estimate 2- if the HO chooses our service they sign where designated agreeing to the terms.

this is their invoice!! however I have seen in my area disclaimers on the competitions invoices, such as; once payment in full is received the contractor is not responsible for any damages visible or not!! this seems sneeky to me!!! just be honest & protect yourself!!!

theres alot of sample invoices out there, find one have your atty. look at it and go from there.

good luck

LXT..........


----------



## ASD (Dec 6, 2007)

get quick books it dose it all!!!!


----------



## neighborstree (Dec 6, 2007)

you shouldnt have to bill out jobs, you should get paid immediatly. lol


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 6, 2007)

ASD said:


> get quick books it dose it all!!!!



There are 3-4 different ones...do you think the most basic one will do it for me???


----------



## ASD (Dec 6, 2007)

get the "pro" as it dose alot more and this way you can grow into it


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 6, 2007)

ASD said:


> get the "pro" as it dose alot more and this way you can grow into it



Thanks ASD. 

Canyon


----------



## Steve-Maine (Dec 7, 2007)

I have used NEBS.com They have all the printed items you need. Fast service and good prices. Used them for over 30 years. Good Luck
Steve


----------



## BC WetCoast (Dec 7, 2007)

I just created a template in Excel. I had feedback from customers that the invoices generated out of quickbooks were difficult to understand and didn't always provide sufficient information.

Payment at completion isn't always possible if you are doing commercial, municipal or strata complex jobs; or the homeowners work and aren't home when you do the work.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 7, 2007)

BC WetCoast said:


> I just created a template in Excel. I had feedback from customers that the invoices generated out of quickbooks were difficult to understand and didn't always provide sufficient information.
> 
> Payment at completion isn't always possible if you are doing commercial, municipal or strata complex jobs; or the homeowners work and aren't home when you do the work.



I will look into that...excel i already have Quickbooks is a few hundred extra...but does do it all. I am sure i will get quickbooks in the near future but for right now i am gonna give Excel a shot. Thank you.


----------



## oldphart (Dec 10, 2007)

*QB Pro*

I agree with ASD, I use QuickBooks Pro for my marina and all accounting with it. Everyone has email these days and with QBP you can either print and send or email statements, invoices. Easiest to learn and only costs less than a couple hundred.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

QBP - quote by print???

Pro..does have instructions???

I have the basic basic one for like $ 75.00...i dont understand how to use it though...one bit.


----------



## oldphart (Dec 10, 2007)

*re qbp*



Canyonbc said:


> QBP - quote by print???
> 
> Pro..does have instructions???
> 
> I have the basic basic one for like $ 75.00...i dont understand how to use it though...one bit.



QBP= QuickBooks Pro. I looked at the basic several years ago and thought it was too limited so I shelled out the extra hundred and have been very pleased. Big FAT manual which you probably won't need and nowadays they also come with either a cd or dvd..."Learning Quickbooks Pro" plus most of it's intuitive also.


----------



## bulletbob (Dec 10, 2007)

*get this*

If you are going stay in business you need powerfull tools. Don't play the game of upgrading for this or that do It right the first time. It cost $ to Make $ try this www.ArborSoftWorx.com Tell me what you think. I use the best and It does it all for me Bulletbob's Tree Care


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 10, 2007)

oldphart said:


> QBP= QuickBooks Pro. I looked at the basic several years ago and thought it was too limited so I shelled out the extra hundred and have been very pleased. Big FAT manual which you probably won't need and nowadays they also come with either a cd or dvd..."Learning Quickbooks Pro" plus most of it's intuitive also.



Thanks. 

Well Christmas is around the corner...and ya i need it. 

Thanks again

Canyon


----------



## sharkfin12us (Dec 11, 2007)

*invoices*

I was having my invoices made at a print shop.I wanted to find some thing better more professional looking.I asked manager of print shop if he had any tree guys having invoices printed and he showed me copy of another companies invoice.He had very nice so i changed some things on back he already had contract written so that is route i went hope that helps.


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 11, 2007)

Steve-Maine said:


> I have used NEBS.com They have all the printed items you need. Fast service and good prices. Used them for over 30 years. Good Luck
> Steve



I have been to Nebs.com...looked around and tried...had trouble personalizing to my own taste. Couldnt get it to work..do you call them??? When you get your made, or do it online??

Thanks
Canyon


----------



## my460 (Dec 26, 2007)

Try www.vistaprint.com There pretty cheap but great value I use them for my cards:jawdrop:


----------



## Canyonbc (Dec 28, 2007)

my460 said:


> Try www.vistaprint.com There pretty cheap but great value I use them for my cards:jawdrop:



Do they do invoices??

I have used them for cards too in the past...they are smaller then most business cards which at first i thought was a bad thing...but most people seem to love the thought of actually having a business card fit where they want it. 

I am gonna head back there right now. 

Thanks

Canyon


----------



## my460 (Dec 28, 2007)

Not sure but wouldnt hurt to check I think they do


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 22, 2008)

Canyon,

Don't know if you need a work proposal/ contract. Mine is attached. For most homeowners, I don't need an invoice, as they just pay at time of service. I get triplicate NCR (non carbon record, I think) printed at Office Depot. I get a couple dozen printed, then adjust the form for new ideas. Once you are happy with it, you will be able to get a volume discount, usually starting at 101 copies. I pay about 35 or 40 cents per triplicate. I have a second copy to mark as paid if they don't have theirs right there, still keeping one of the duplicates. 

BTW, I give them the original. If its a property manager for commercial, the sometimes will need the original to be able to fax it up the chain of command. 

Be sure to have something to seperate the one you are writing on, from the ones lower down in your binder so that it doesn't copy though to the next form's duplicate. Seems like writing on the hood of the truck or a desk gives the best, clearest duplicates.

If you want a proper invoice for commercial, let me know.


----------



## tree MDS (Sep 25, 2008)

I use QBP, and if I can anyone can. The e-mail feature is sweet. It also has a feature where you just click to convert an estimate into an ivoice, works sweet however I'm definately still learning, I cant do one tenth what that program can really do- but I get by for now, maybe this winter I'll get a little more in depth with all that. Get it you will like it.


----------

